# Completed Fully Converted Avenger Strike Fighter



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

This has been done for a while, but with the site going down and me finally getting back here after being away for a while, I haven't had a chance to post this up. 

Fully converted from a Valkyrie kit along with some extra weapons and some plasticard, but I would say 95% of it is from the kit.

Completed shots before painting.










Bottom Of the plane










Side View










Shot Of The Base










Base Before Water Effects










Completed Painted Pics




























Shots Of The Base

This was my first attempt at using water effects




























It was definitely a fun project to do, took me about a month to complete it all, although most of that time was painting it. For some reason, I was really motivated to build it, but than painting just ended up dragging. The missile points are magnetized so I might add some missiles or autocannons at a later date.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

That is soooo awesome! Enjoy some rep!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

that is really cool. I love the conversion.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very sweet conversion bud.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Great looking conversion, and I love the base... that poor guardsman...

"Private Smee was minding his own business when a huge clear plastic t-shape fell from the heavens and impaled him..." :laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmmm not a bad idea i must say, looks pretty damn close to the FW version however with the new GW prices i think it might be cheaper, but less unique mind you to buy it from Forgeworld =/


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent conversion and the painting adds to the effect.

The water effects definitely do not look like your first attempt.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work, an awesome conversion and an awesome flyer to have in your army.


----------

